# 20mm F1.8 Rokinon



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 27, 2016)

Has anyone heard about this Rokinon 20mm F1.8 lens for Canon EF?

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1281556-REG/rokinon_rk20m_c_20mm_f1_8_ed_umc.html


----------



## d (Sep 28, 2016)

That's news to me! Thanks for sharing


----------



## chrysoberyl (Sep 30, 2016)

Yup, thanks, ajfotofilmagem! I was intrigued by the Irixes, but less so after the LensTip report. Besides, QA and repair quality are unknown. So it is down to this lens, the Sanyang 14mm f/2.4 and the Sigma 20mm f/1.4.

John


----------



## Duckman (Sep 30, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Has anyone heard about this Rokinon 20mm F1.8 lens for Canon EF?
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1281556-REG/rokinon_rk20m_c_20mm_f1_8_ed_umc.html



I think I recall reading it would be released in September and I've been searching Google periodically to see any updates; I've seen none so far :/
I am really hoping this lens will replace my roki 14mm for astroscapes. If coma is good at F2 I am sold! That extra stop would be huge! Admittedly, night shots would be my primary use for this lens (95%) so all other lens attributes are of less concern to me.
-J


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 30, 2016)

here's Samyang's product page on it, including the MTF curves and a sample shot or two.

http://www.samyanglensglobal.com/product/detail.do?SQ=50

However I'm waiting to see how the samyang 14mm f2.4 turns out as the promised MTF curves are the flattest I think I've seen of any lens of any focal length.


----------



## d (Oct 1, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> here's Samyang's product page on it, including the MTF curves and a sample shot or two.
> 
> http://www.samyanglensglobal.com/product/detail.do?SQ=50
> 
> However I'm waiting to see how the samyang 14mm f2.4 turns out as the promised MTF curves are the flattest I think I've seen of any lens of any focal length.



Cheers for the link.

Keeping in mind LensTip's review of the Irix, I wonder if this Rokinon will also exhibit heavy vignetting given the relatively small diameter of the front element (similar to the Irix)? 

One great feature....77mm filter thread!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 18, 2016)

And now it is in stock at B&H! Which of you four people will be the first to buy it and post some astro shots?

I would rent it from Lensrentals, but it is not yet available.


----------



## bainsybike (Oct 18, 2016)

Review here:
https://www.ephotozine.com/article/samyang-20mm-f-1-8-ed-as-umc-review-30094


----------



## monsieur_elegante (Oct 18, 2016)

bainsybike said:


> Review here:
> https://www.ephotozine.com/article/samyang-20mm-f-1-8-ed-as-umc-review-30094



Very unfortunate that this review doesn't even test for/talk about coma performance... I feel like how this lens performs for astrophotography is such a major selling point--it certainly is why I'm interested in it at all


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 19, 2016)

bainsybike said:


> Review here:
> https://www.ephotozine.com/article/samyang-20mm-f-1-8-ed-as-umc-review-30094



Thank you. As monsieur_elegante points out, there is no coma evaluation, which is a crucial factor for me also. Presumably, the sharpness chart corresponds to the Photozone sharpness chart. While ephotozine used a 6D and Photozone typically uses a 5D II, I don't see the difference in the two cameras to be significant. Anyway, the Sigma 20mm Art is much sharper wide open and stopped down. So my interest in the Samyang/Rockinon 20mm is greatly reduced.


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 20, 2016)

http://petapixel.com/2016/09/12/samyang-debuts-premium-lens-line-85mm-f1-2-14mm-f2-4/

On a side note, apparently the new 85f1.2 is actually only being made for Canon EF.

I was wondering about how they were going to get around putting that aperture on smaller mounts. Apparently they didn't.


----------



## Duckman (Feb 17, 2017)

Has anyone had first hand experience with this lens and how it handles coma?.. or seen any reviews specific to starscapes at 1.8?!?
-J


----------



## timmy_650 (Feb 17, 2017)

There are so many new lens choice for astro lens. I really want one but I which one? I think I just have to keep waiting and let the dust settle.


----------



## YellowJersey (Feb 18, 2017)

timmy_650 said:


> There are so many new lens choice for astro lens. I really want one but I which one? I think I just have to keep waiting and let the dust settle.



Yeah, it seems like there are an awful lot of fast UWAs to choose from, with more coming out all the time.


----------

